# Clown Loaches



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

I got 2 Clown loaches from my LFS and i got them home and i woke up the next morning and they had Ich and i was wondering how could i avoid this happening again (they Died by the way)besides using a Quarantine tank


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Keep a steady temp in the tank and acclimate them correctly.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Clown loaches are schooling fish, so they need heck of a lot space too when they grow up. What size is your tanks?Poor guys, sorry for the loss!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

well clown loaches are the worse to cure when they have ich because they have different scales than other fish and harder to treat, and always check the fish that you get before you take them home because if they had ich and died the next morning at the lfs they most of been showing signs of ich so always check your fish before you buy them!


----------

